# Sapphire HD 5770 BIOS Botchup Leaves Users with Just 720 Stream Processors



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2009)

Several users of the recently released Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X graphics cards were surprised to find that GPU-Z showed the shader (stream processor) count of their graphics cards to be 720 (instead of the advertised 800). A disgruntled user then submitted a sample of the graphics card BIOS (BIOS Version: 012.014.000.004, dated 2009/12/03) to TechPowerUp. Our using the BIOS on an actual HD 5770 Vapor-X sample confirmed the issue. The affected cards continue to have the device ID corresponding to the HD 5770 model (68B8), have the advertised clock speeds (860/1200 MHz core/memory), and yet have only 720 operational stream processors enabled by the video BIOS. 

When one of the users contacted Sapphire tech-support, it responded with: 


> "I just tested one of the cards I have here, and yes it does have the 720 shaders, the if you are comparing the stream process which is at 800, it is different the GPUZ software does not tell you the stream process the GPU unit has."


Subjectively, the response doesn't seem satisfactory or working towards solving the problem. GPU-Z displays the actual number of shaders (stream processors) available to the operating system, not how many are physically present on the GPU-die. With this issue being reported by users spread across various markets, it is clear that Sapphire may have an entire lot/batch of HD 5770 Vapor-X graphics cards carrying the BIOS which enables only 720 stream processors. Affected users are advised to contact Sapphire support to resolve the issue. Expert users can find the corrective BIOS which enables all 800 stream processors (VER012.013.000.001.034705) in our VGA BIOS Database here. 





*Update:* Sapphire has notified me that they are looking into this, a BIOS update will be available "shortly".

*Update 2:* Statement from Sapphire: "SAPPHIRE Technology has determined that a small batch of the recently launched HD 5770 Vapor-X graphics cards was shipped with a BIOS that enables only 720 stream processors instead of the full 800 stream processors available on this model. Other performance parameters are to the correct specifications. This issue can be rectified with a BIOS update. The correct BIOS code can be downloaded from www.sapphiretech.com [Graphic Card -> PCI-E -> Sapphire HD 5700 Series -> Sapphire Vapor-X HD 5770 1 GB GDDR5 PCIE -> Submit -> BIOS] and some partner websites. We regret any inconvenience caused to end users."

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting read... Thanks


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess this is why all those users are unhappy with their cards.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2009)

Probably. what strikes me as odd is that the bios is newer than the 800 SP one, so obviously, they either know about it already, and have made this change for a reason(and if so, they are commiting an illegal act to sell something in box that is not what it says on the outside, might as well have just been a phonebook in the box, legally), or thier quality control absolutely sucks!

Oh, and you can add "2900XT UVD" to sapphire's list of screw-up with box labels, reviews, and the truth. Makes me wonder what was missed with the 3xxx-gen..we seem to have a pattern evolving here.

At least they fixed RMA issues.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2009)

See this Link for Further Details

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111147

Reminds me of the 4830 Fiasco.


----------



## theorw (Dec 24, 2009)

Big deal....A flash with any 5770 BIOS card will correct the issue.Just a sorry from sapphire is enough!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2009)

theorw said:


> Big deal....A flash with any 5770 BIOS card will correct the issue.Just a sorry from sapphire is enough!!!



Of course, but currently, at least one user has been told something far from that, nor even close to the truth. I mean, check that quote...Obviously some training needs to happen @ Sapphire tech support, in the least. I'm not a bios programmer, but it doesn't seem likely to me that this was 100% a mistake.


----------



## renault19 (Dec 24, 2009)

Success!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Check here for the First Success story

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111147


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aren't these hard locked? I mean if they are only bios locked whats to stop people from opening more up?


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate these situations when companies F-up and put people through this kind of crap.  You should be entitled to something more for having to go through this.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

This seems to speak to the quality or rather lack of, in their products. AMD should consider breaking off contracts with this company as not only do they make broken hardware, they seem to have borderline incompetent tech support.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Aren't these hard locked? I mean if they are only bios locked whats to stop people from opening more up?



800 SP cards, BIOS update locked them to 720


Therefore, correct BIOS ups them to 800 shaders


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 24, 2009)

theorw said:


> Big deal....A flash with any 5770 BIOS card will correct the issue.Just a sorry from sapphire is enough!!!



 It is a big deal why should a user have to flash their bios because Sapphire messed up in the 1st place, and if you "Flash with any 5770 bios" say goodbye to your sapphire warranty, not too mention not everyone will feel confident/capable of doing this themselves, so it is indeed a BIG DEAL!!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> It is a big deal why should a user have to flash their bios because Sapphire messed up in the 1st place, and if you "Flash with any 5770 bios" say goodbye to your sapphire warranty, not too mention not everyone will feel confident/capable of doing this themselves, so it is indeed a BIG DEAL!!



the real problem is all the users who dont want to flash/dont know how.

Technically sapphire has to take them back under warranty under these circumstances.


----------



## theorw (Dec 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the real problem is all the users who dont want to flash/dont know how.
> 
> Technically sapphire has to take them back under warranty under these circumstances.



Well that would be OVERGROWING the problem.Its as easy as everyone updates their mobo for supporting newer CPUs or even BIOSmoding for upgrading into another MODEL.
SURE sapphire messed up  BIG TIME but its an easy fix afterall!
I am sure most users would prefer a simple flash instead of sending the card back and waiting to receive it again...


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 24, 2009)

theorw said:


> Well that would be OVERGROWING the problem.Its as easy as everyone updates their mobo for supporting newer CPUs or even BIOSmoding for upgrading into another MODEL.
> SURE sapphire messed up  BIG TIME but its an easy fix afterall!
> I am sure most users would prefer a simple flash instead of sending the card back and waiting to receive it again...



Easy to who ? you try asking average jo to boot from a floppy/usb whatever and flashing a vga card in dos, it is not easy for probably 90% of people who will own one of these, and your post is a bit ignorant to that fact, not too mention it shouldn't have happened in the first place.


----------



## theorw (Dec 24, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Easy to who ? you try asking average jo to boot from a floppy/usb whatever and flashing a vga card in dos, it is not easy for probably 90% of people who will own one of these, and your post is a bit ignorant to that fact, not too mention it shouldn't have happened in the first place.



I admit its unacceptable by SAPPHIRE but its a well established company for years now and i dont think that they cant be forgiven for making one mistake right?EVERY sapphire card i owned was flawless and i had quite a few since x1k series.
So for everyone out there with this problem u ll have to dig in a bit more than usual into the PC world and follow this guide that will correct your problem!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1689121&postcount=66


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 24, 2009)

theorw said:


> I admit its unacceptable by SAPPHIRE but its a well established company for years now and i dont think that they cant be forgiven for making one mistake right?EVERY sapphire card i owned was flawless and i had quite a few since x1k series.
> So for everyone out there with this problem u ll have to dig in a bit more than usual into the PC world and follow this guide that will correct your problem!
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1689121&postcount=66



Well you are wrong, cause they also did the same with the hd 4830, I agree mistakes can be made once!! 

There is a saying I heard the other day, insanity is doing the same thing the same way and expecting it to turn out differently


----------



## TAViX (Dec 24, 2009)

I already flashed my bios with an ASUS one, and I cannot confirm or infirm this. Interesting thing thow. Did it matter this in games, any performance downgrade with old bios? Just curious...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

TAViX said:


> I already flashed my bios with an ASUS one, and I cannot confirm or infirm this. Interesting thing thow. Did it matter this in games, any performance downgrade with old bios? Just curious...



missing 10% of the shaders would imply upto 10% slower


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

sapphires 'screwed up' twice, selling people less than what the box said was in there.

This is no different to buying a CPU and finding it clocked 100Mhz lower, or buying a 1024MB video card and finding out its 768MB - you did NOT get what you paid for


----------



## Kreij (Dec 24, 2009)

When you have a manufacturing plant that is producing thousands and thousands of parts, You can have super stringent QC processes and procedures in place and this kind of thing will still happen once in awhile. Most likely someone forgot to change the BIOS in whatever they use to flash the cards, when the assembly line switched from 5750s to 5770 or something like that. We own a manufacturing plant and people do make mistakes.

As long as Sapphire corrects the problem for those who bought their products this is not that big of a deal as it's only a configuration issue. It's a bit of a hassle for the users' to RMA the card, but no different than if you get a bad stick of RAM or something. Happens all the time.

The response from tech support, however, is what is unacceptable.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

Kreij said:


> When you have a manufacturing plant that is producing thousands and thousands of parts, You can have super stringent QC processes and procedures in place and this kind of thing will still happen once in awhile. Most likely someone forgot to change the BIOS in whatever they use to flash the cards, when the assembly line switched from 5750s to 5770 or something like that. We own a manufacturing plant and people do make mistakes.
> 
> As long as Sapphire corrects the problem for those who bought their products this is not that big of a deal as it's only a configuration issue. It's a bit of a hassle for the users' to RMA the card, but no different than if you get a bad stick of RAM or something. Happens all the time.
> 
> ...



HOPEFULLY, sapphire just release the BIOS file and some easy to use flashing tools (even just a batch file) - and RMA only for those who insist on not doing it themselves


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2009)

I say AMD and Sapphire Forums need their hornets nests stirred up, to let them know that a number of boards are coming from the factory with the Incorrect Bios version loaded.  Also those users that come here with the problem should look at this link on procedures to do the bios flash, now in event of failure where you cannot recover, do not tell the RMA section that you have flashed the bios, just state the board stopped working.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111147


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2009)

i informed sapphire executives of this already, that's where the fix "shortly" is coming from


----------



## theorw (Dec 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> HOPEFULLY, sapphire just release the BIOS file and some easy to use flashing tools (even just a batch file) - and RMA only for those who insist on not doing it themselves



That would be a great idea!!!Like download a self extracting file on your floppy containing the latest version of atiflash w/ correct BIOS and then AUTOEXE.bat would kick in and flash the card.Only they need to warn users to put their cards on the upper PCI E slot for the flash command to have effect!!!!

Someone send that to SAPPHIRE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2009)

since they rectified the problem, where is the link on the sapphire site for the Bios Update?


----------



## unsmart (Dec 24, 2009)

The real problem lies in the users[ many] how will never run gpu-z or read any tech news. They have a lesser card then they payed for and will never know it. The cards should be recalled[ optional]through retailer. Plus they void your warranty if you flash your card because there is a risk of bricking it but they expect the average joe to preform this task to get what they paid for. I think it's no big deal if they make a effort to notify and correct the issue for the many people how are out of the loop not just say" fix it yourself"to the people how are into this stuff.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2009)

well if they release a batch program that does work but in event your board fails, they should be able to Replace it with a Known good unit. Also this is better than just telling people oh the card is designed that way.


----------



## renault19 (Dec 24, 2009)

in the first post it says that we can download the correct bios form sapphiretech. Where inside sapphiretech's site it suppose to be this?
i cant find it.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Dec 24, 2009)

Another mess up by sapphire, my 4870 needed to be flashed as well. However, they did inform me that if something went wrong with the flash, they would gladly give me a working card.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 24, 2009)

Compare the BIOS and find the unlock.


----------



## renault19 (Dec 24, 2009)

unlock to what?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe someone should sue them, and force a recall.  I mean, it IS illegal to put something in the box that isn't what the outside says...maybe they need to learn a hard lesson.



renault19 said:


> unlock to what?



5750's to 800 shaders. Wouldn't be the first time that down-binned gpus could be unlocked...just with a bios.


I've assumed that they went to different pcb's for each model to prevent issues like unlocks, but maybe 5750's are THE mainstream card to get, *if it unlocks*.


----------



## Kaleid (Dec 24, 2009)

I could try to unlock to 800sp but I would need a bios with 512MB VRAM

I have two cards so it's not a problem to use default bios to get back to 720sp


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2009)

Kaleid said:


> I could try to unlock to 800sp but I would need a bios with 512MB VRAM
> 
> I have two cards so it's not a problem to use default bios to get back to 720sp



That's why you need to do a compare first.


----------



## unsmart (Dec 24, 2009)

I think most cards are hardware locked by laser cutting the sp blocks but worth a look


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2009)

ati has a properly working locking system that cant be circumvented by software .. you can lower the shader count but not increase it .. unless ati wants people to unlock them for marketing reasons or there is some kind of fuckup


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2009)

first post updated with info how to find the download link


----------



## renault19 (Dec 25, 2009)

i think its the same bios version as the one you send us


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

This is a +1 for Team TechPowerUp


----------



## cyberloner (Dec 25, 2009)

My Vapor-X 5770 is showing 800 Shaders so far so good here =)
Uploaded my bios incase who want it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

*This Needs A Sticky!*

the other topic we have hear about this needs to be combined with this one and then Stickied


----------



## LaidLawJones (Dec 25, 2009)

Sapphire has also screwed up with motherboard bios. I bought one of the first PC-A9RD580 from them (about three years ago) and what a mistake it was. I flashed the bios using their program and it wiped the bios. It was later posted on their site to not use their program to flash.  I ended up getting a new chip from a private seller in Calif.

Sapphire support was/is so bad that I am still waiting to get an RMA. 

I am glad I decided not to give in and by a sapphire product. I do however like XFX I have running.

IMO Sapphire=10' pole


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 26, 2009)

Just another reason I have blacklisted Sapphire from all of my purchases and recommendations.  I feel sorry for all those who have bought Sapphire products.
--
EDIT-
LOL, that response from their customer support is a classic... similar to the Verizon .002 Cents = .002 Dollars fiasco.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 26, 2009)

*I like Sapphire*

I'm glad to see they owned up and quickly Took action to fix the Situation....
Way to go W1ZZ..


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 26, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I'm glad to see they owned up and quickly Took action to fix the Situation....
> Way to go W1ZZ..



lol, owned up quickly?
Its called, they let that mistake happen AGAIN... It happened to them with the HD4 series as well...  
--
As for quick action...  Sure, they may have been quick to get the correct BIOS file uploaded, but remember.. Sapphire DOES NOT cover bad BIOS Flashes even if its a defective card because of the BIOS not enabling the correct amount of SPs.    So, it is my recommendation that if you do not want to void your warranty, *DO NOT* flash your card personally.  According to Sapphire, flashing your card, even if successful to a different BIOS, even of their own release, voids warranty instantly.  

Please note, I was banned and my posts deleted by a Sapphire Rep on their forums for pointing this out.  Just keep that in mind folks.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> So, it is my recommendation that if you do not want to void your warranty, *DO NOT* flash your card personally.  According to Sapphire, flashing your card, even if successful to a different BIOS, even of their own release, voids warranty instantly.



sapphire's page says "Note : The warranty term will not change after executing this bios update.". the way i interpret this you will still have warranty but it will not extend your warranty for that part like is common when it actually gets repaired on warranty


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 26, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> sapphire's page says "Note : The warranty term will not change after executing this bios update.". the way i interpret this you will still have warranty but it will not extend your warranty for that part like is common when it actually gets repaired on warranty



yay, an updated disclaimer... wonder how many hits it took for Sapphire to change it.  Or is it just for this one little problem?

Unless you bought it in California, in which case the date you flashed it to the normal BIOS, is the day the warranty began. 

California has some decent consumer protection laws.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2009)

that note has always been next to the updated bios download


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 26, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> that note has always been next to the updated bios download



heh, I was always told and showed otherwise by Sapphire's corporate offices and tech support... :-o


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Dec 26, 2009)

This is exactly why I would never buy a product from Sapphire. This isn't the first time that they have released a card with a botched bios. I can't beleive that they denied that there was an issue to begin with and it took so much convincing. On top of all of that their customer service is horrific.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> This is exactly why I would never buy a product from Sapphire. This isn't the first time that they have released a card with a botched bios. I can't beleive that they denied that there was an issue to begin with and it took so much convincing. On top of all of that their customer service is horrific.



well your post here wasnt productive was it, the People who have the 5770s with the wrong bios are now having a blast with their boards that they have fixed themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 27, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> This is exactly why I would never buy a product from Sapphire. This isn't the first time that they have released a card with a botched bios. I can't beleive that they denied that there was an issue to begin with and it took so much convincing. On top of all of that their customer service is horrific.


This may sound crazy to you but I Have had nothing but a Great experience (1 Time) with Sapphires tech support and guess what it was with The very same Sapphire 4830 That I'm using for my main card in XF and it's also the reason I'm a TechpowerUp member.....

I originally discovered the problem after reading about it on Yahoo Answers and somebody suggested That I download GPU-Z to check my Card and they also suggested I contact Sapphire.

 After contacting Sapphire the option to send it in, or Flash the bios, was Given to Me. I did not really want to wait so i opted to Flash the Bios myself Unsure of how to do this I decided to Check the site that had helped me figure I had a problem TechPowerUp.com.

 From there I believe that I found rather detailed instructions that was unmatched anywhere else, that I could find on the WEB, and Flashed my bios

After that I don't remember the Reason but i had another problem that I could not figure out, or find info on, So I decided to join The only Community that was able to help me with my "only Not able to solve myself problem" (at the time)


I like the fact that once called out Sapphire does own up to there mistakes.
I like TechPowerUp
See great Tech support experience!!

EDIT: and after reading through this post I see TechPowerUp just got some new members for the same thing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2009)

That's one reason this site is here, This site gets tons of press, that's why many of the big companies listen up when we do find problems.  Example the 4830 and the 5770.  This just proves that Sapphire is a very good company.

Anyone else want to try to downplay need not be here as they are worthless anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> That's one reason this site is here, This site gets tons of press, that's why many of the big companies listen up when we do find problems.  Example the 4830 and the 5770.  This just proves that Sapphire is a very good company.
> 
> Anyone else want to try to downplay need not be here as they are worthless anyway.



well, no. it proves they cave in fast when they think it could hurt their reputation - as the orginal member who reported the issue found out, he was quickly ignored and shoved in a corner.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2009)

ya by a crap tech support person who hates their job. Thats when you have to jump the Command Chain.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya by a crap tech support person who hates their job. Thats when you have to jump the Command Chain.



to me, thats still poor support. if i complained about a product not being as advertised, i'd expect them to get on their knees begging me not to sue (or at least, offering me a fully working replacement under warranty)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well, no. it proves they cave in fast when they think it could hurt their reputation - as the orginal member who reported the issue found out, he was quickly ignored and shoved in a corner.


Mussels you have to consider That member could not have been more than the third person to report this to Sapphire....

Think about it there's not many programs out like GPU-Z, I have actually never seen another

People in Tech hear it all and can't do more than it says on the "Decision Flow Program" they use. As I see it this could have simply been a New Tech Support Person as a more experienced Tech support would have Known to file a case for the Engineering teams to figure out if in fact there is an Issue, 
However I Actually Believe W1ZZ beat em to it...

And soon as he did, Being the reputable person he is, the Fix was OUT...

I think it only took W1ZZ what 3 people to Narrow down the Issue with "His Program"
That I don't believe Sapphire uses..

I do agree they should be a little more willing to listen but consider how many Loons would be calling in (like they already do) To bitch and moan about Phantom problems


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Dec 28, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> well your post here wasnt productive was it, the People who have the 5770s with the wrong bios are now having a blast with their boards that they have fixed themselves.



Yes, it was. What if I bought this card never ran GPU-z and didn't stumble onto this thread? It's not like this is the first time that they have done this, recently. Apparently there was a problem with their 4870. I didn't know about that. I was referring to the botched bios on their 4850s. I would be willing to bet that those user weren't having a blast before they discovered a fix that didn't void their warranty. These types of mistakes are unacceptable especially when made this often.



jmcslob said:


> This may sound crazy to you but I Have had nothing but a Great experience (1 Time) with Sapphires tech support and guess what it was with The very same Sapphire 4830 That I'm using for my main card in XF and it's also the reason I'm a TechpowerUp member.....
> 
> I originally discovered the problem after reading about it on Yahoo Answers and somebody suggested That I download GPU-Z to check my Card and they also suggested I contact Sapphire.
> 
> ...



The 4830, too!! Come on four cards in less than two years thats just insane.

On a side note. I just modded the bios on my GTX280 thanks to some great instructions from Kursah, a user here. There is definitely some good info here and the community is without a doubt top notch.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 29, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Yes, it was. What if I bought this card never ran GPU-z and didn't stumble onto this thread? It's not like this is the first time that they have done this, recently. Apparently there was a problem with their 4870. I didn't know about that. I was referring to the botched bios on their 4850s. I would be willing to bet that those user weren't having a blast before they discovered a fix that didn't void their warranty. These types of mistakes are unacceptable especially when made this often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno...When you look at the process as a whole i'm actually surprised it does not happen more often...

Ever see all those Recertified cards at Newegg....... 

My guess is those are from stuff just like this....

Your right the average user would never figure this stuff out... That's what makes sites like this so important... 

W1ZZ keeps em honest and on guard

But you have to Give Sapphire Credit here too, it's not like once they tried to deny it after someone reputable reported the problem....
and I do not believe more than 3 people reported this before the fix was out

EDIT: I think Sapphire should pay W1ZZ for this as he saved them most likely a large sum of money...

I think this post Should turn to a Thank you to W1ZZ for his role in helping keeping prices low...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Dec 29, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I dunno...When you look at the process as a whole i'm actually surprised it does not happen more often...
> 
> Ever see all those Recertified cards at Newegg.......
> 
> ...



I don't see how something like this could possibly slip by. It's as if the bios wasn't tested at all. It makes me wonder what their RMA service is like. You know the same people that denied the problem to begin with. I honestly don't hear about stuff like this coming from other "manufactures". I remember reading about all of those headaches people were having with 4850s in crossfire that turned out to be a botched sapphire bios, they obvously didn't know it at the time. It took a long time for that problem to even be acknowledged. Like I said what happens to the people that don't check these forum news sections daily or bench or run gpu-z?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I don't see how something like this could possibly slip by. It's as if the bios wasn't tested at all. It makes me wonder what their RMA service is like. You know the same people that denied the problem to begin with. I honestly don't hear about stuff like this coming from other "manufactures". I remember reading about all of those headaches people were having with 4850s in crossfire that turned out to be a botched sapphire bios, they obvously didn't know it at the time. It took a long time for that problem to even be acknowledged. Like I said what happens to the people that don't check these forum news sections daily or bench or run gpu-z?



gigabyte had the same issues with crossfire and 4850's, it was due to using non-reference memory (not memory clocks, brand of memory) on the cards - ATI updated the drivers and broke compatibility.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 30, 2009)

I still think it was done on purpose.  I would think the 2nd time a mistake like this happened the people/procedures used during the BIOS implementation process would be replaced/fixed...  but this is the 4th or 5th time this has happened.. so it looks like Sapphire is just crap.. it should kill off its retail brand and stick to OEM'n.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 30, 2009)

well heres the thing, probably the same people who inspected the 4830s got complacent again, they probably don't document who inspected what serial number. Also when something bad happens no one has Integrity to take responsibility for their actions.  All I can say is that without someone giving press such as TPU these companies probably wouldn't take responsibility. Also on another point there are several companies with some bad tech-support personnel because they hire people who really don't want to be there.  TBH majority of the TPU community know more than the techsupport personnel do.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 30, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> well heres the thing, probably the same people who inspected the 4830s got complacent again, they probably don't document who inspected what serial number. Also when something bad happens no one has Integrity to take responsibility for their actions.  All I can say is that without someone giving press such as TPU these companies probably wouldn't take responsibility. Also on another point there are several companies with some bad tech-support personnel because they hire people who really don't want to be there.  TBH majority of the TPU community know more than the techsupport personnel do.


Plus lets face it We all know where this Tech support is (country) and they pay these people like $.60 an hour and that's if they can speak english clearly


----------



## Arntor (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all that work on getting this issue fixed. I will try the new BIOS and see how it goes.

My 8800 GTS died so I bought the Shappire card on December 21st. The card was working great, but after I used gpu-z I saw that the card had only 720 streams processors. I spent a good part of the evening trying to figure out why, when all the reviews show 800. I was curious to know if the card was defective, if it was a BIOS problem, or if Shappire was using 5750 parts to try to save some cash (I didn't know exactly how the card was made).

I emailed Shappire tech support on December 22, their answer was fast and but confusing:

*
800 is the stream processor not the unified shader, unified shaders on this card is 720.*
_
Hi, I bought an vapor-x 5770 HD yesterday. When using gpu-z 3.0.8, we only see 720 unified shaders instead of 800 like the card is suppose to have. I'm curious why and if you have a tool that can confirm the number of shaders_

I tried to email directly ATI to get confirmation with them, but their tech support is down until January 4th and I was leaving for holiday.

I have mix feelings about this. Working in IT, I know tech support vary greatly depending of the employees, number of people. They seem to have fix the issues fast. Tho if its just a small number of cards, it would have been easy to check all the tickets for that card and make sure to email back saying there is a bios fix. I will email them back tho, I didnt like the shader vs stream processors denying.

Shappire made a good guide on their website how to flash your BIOS. Not sure I would have use PowerPoint for the document, but in one of the screenshot:







Not sure Vista SP1 crack is a default Windows folder :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL

not only are sapphire pirates, but they still haven't updated to SP2


----------



## BigBadBoogie (Jan 6, 2010)

*Got my vapor X - DOA *

I start to get a bad feeling about AMD graphic cards AND Sapphire products.

1. Last graphic card i bought was a Sapphire (!) HD2600XT, that was said to offload HD video and produce HD audio (PLCM).
The problem was that AMD never successfully released drivers that could support 1080p under XP with AGP and as of today still have not. Not even in conjunction with Power DVD. You have to choose 
- have a decent deconign of 720p using very old drivers. 
- have a quite bad decoding using newer but modded drivers.
Both solutons require: register mod + media player classic special setup + lots of other stuff to ven get DXVA active. HD sound - never even started bothering to get that working since that seemed to be an even bigger long shot. Have today 720p working fine, but that PC will be replaced by the new HTPC below.

2. Now i bought a Sapphire HD5770 Vapor X. Did not even get a bios picture, bios beep or nothing. Swapped the card around in pci-e slots, tested different power outlets from the psu to the gpu. Probably tried 5-10 diffrent things and then i got a bios post  good times huh...yes for 1 hour, then it completely died  Tested it in friends PC, samt problem. Tested his GFX card (asus) in mine and that worked fine. Have now RMA'd the card and waiting for a new one...just to probably need to flash the bios the first thing I do 

Only reason I chose 5770 was that it is the only realtively cool card that can output HD audio in bitstream+LPCM and said to have working hardware acceleration (must be sloved by now and will be running PCIe + Win7 so should be no wories there I hope). Only reason i choose vaporX was that it was said to be quiet. When my fan spun up to max at startup of the pc...I was not to sure. But then it went to very low rpm's that was very hard to hear without putting ear next to it. Will see if I have to try to make a passive solution with thermaltakes cooler. Wish that power color had released a passively cooled 5770 as they did with 5750...but really cant wait for that. It will probalby pop up in the near future 

The problem is that the graphic business reacts extremely slow to the HTPC market.They really dont seem to care if they promise gold and green forest...but really cant supply more than rusty nails and some old plant 


Good evening guys
Boogie


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 7, 2010)

new ati low end cards coming out very soon, in performance below 5770, but all the htpc features


----------



## BigBadBoogie (Jan 7, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> new ati low end cards coming out very soon, in performance below 5770, but all the htpc features



Good to know but...
The performance of th 5770 will fit me fine, since I also want to play games in full HD (HTPC with gaming option  ).
Just a pity that no-one released a passively cooled version....yet 
By the time I have modded mine with some expensive passive cooler, I guess the will be released to the market 
I allmost went for the passively cooled 5750 from power color, but I think in one year I will run cross fire to be able to play the new games in FullHD so 5770 is a better choice then


----------



## btarunr (Jan 7, 2010)

Arntor said:


> Thanks to all that work on getting this issue fixed. I will try the new BIOS and see how it goes.
> 
> My 8800 GTS died so I bought the Shappire card on December 21st. The card was working great, but after I used gpu-z I saw that the card had only 720 streams processors. I spent a good part of the evening trying to figure out why, when all the reviews show 800. I was curious to know if the card was defective, if it was a BIOS problem, or if Shappire was using 5750 parts to try to save some cash (I didn't know exactly how the card was made).
> 
> ...



Stream processor == unified shader, period. Stream processors can be assigned to perform pixel or vertex shader operations. So by definition it's a unified shader. Sapphire fucked up, and are using BS to cover up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok this is done, It's over and there is a Fix here along with Sapphires site.


----------



## renault19 (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought vapor-x because i thought it had a great cooler, i am not a o/c fan but i like low tempetures.

Tested the card stock after unlocking all the 800 sp's and the tempeture's was 
40 oC for idle and 76 oC in 100% stress.

Bought A.C.ACCELERO L2 PRO +  A.C. MX-3 THERMAL COMPOUND, and did the same test. 
33 oC idle and 57 oC 100% stress.

i wrought this because my final conclusion is that vaporX is not worth the extra money. 

here is a photo of my 5770 now.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jan 10, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> new ati low end cards coming out very soon, in performance below 5770, but all the htpc features



Low profile?


----------



## Goodman (Jan 10, 2010)

Anybody tried Flashing an 5750 with 5770 Bios yet?

If it doesn't work can you flash back to the original 5750 , without any problems?
Or that could still kill your card?

I wonder because my card can do over 900 on the core & 1330 for the ram... but i can't afford another card right now but if i ever get extra cash to spend i'll try it out for sure...

Anybody here could sacrifice an 5750 for all of us out there...


----------



## renault19 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Restoring all shaders in Sapphire 5770 Vapor X*

Hi.
I got some pm's from people regarding the guide i made in other post aboute Restoring all shaders in Sapphire 5770 Vapor X.

They say that they cannot follow my guide.

I made an updated guide and i tryed to make it simplier and more detailed.

So here it goes...

Disclaimer:
I Take No Responsibility For Anything / Use At Your Own Risk

This Guide will show you how to restore all 800 shaders in your "buggy" sapphire 5770 Vapor X graphics card.

1) Make sure that your Graphics card is the one with the "buggy" bios.

a. Get GPU-Z from here : http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/

b. Run GPU-Z and see if you have all shaders (800). If you have 800, your card is OK and no action is needed. Only continue when you see 720 shaders.



2)!!!CAUSION!!! 
a. FOR THOSE THEIR MOTHERBOAD HAS 2 OR MORE PCI-E SLOTS, MAKE SURE THAT YOUR VAPOR X GRAPHICS CARD IS PLASED IN PCI-E SLOT 0 ( 0 IS THE UPPER PCI-E SLOT CLOSEST TO THE CPU).


b.If you have multiple graphics cards, remove all and leave the one you want to flash.

3) Take a backup of your current bios from GPU-Z and save the file just in case.


4) You will need this .iso image file.
View attachment Image.zip

a. Just burn the image using nero to a blank cd.
b. Go to your motherboard bios and set the bios to boot from CD.(if you dont know how to do this, read the motherboard's user manual.)

5)
a. Insert the cd you just burned and boot from it.
b. Now you are in dos.


c. Try to locate the cd drive letter by typing the following:

d: (and then press enter)
or
e: (and then press enter)


when you find the cd drive letter type:
dir (and then press enter)

when you see the files just like the above photo type:

flash (and then press enter)

The program will inform you that the bios flash has finished and then you restart your system(power off and then power on).

If everything goes fine, your pc will boot up and you are done!.

All credits goes to W1ZZARD and CrackerJack i did NOTHING i just follow there guides.

thank you.


----------



## madswimmer (Jan 14, 2010)

so wat about with a usb?


----------



## benk95 (Jan 27, 2010)

here this power point tells you how to do it. http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/downloads/download_index_01.aspx?psn=0006 but i can't get the link to work on page 2 if you can please send me the right files. more specifically i need the dos files to format the flash drive.


----------

